# Casey jones



## dux (Apr 19, 2014)

Picked up a 1/4 from a friend last night,said it's called Casey jones.he opened up a vac sealed lb and oh my! Does this smell great! And the taste is equally as good! Potency seems fair? I just needed a different flavor from my stuff..


Why is it the first time you get a new strain the first couple hits taste sooo good then the next day you don't notice the flavor burst anymore? I guess I just need some different strains to rotate


----------



## bomboclaat (Apr 21, 2014)

have some of this too, right now and it's fucking delicious. really nice kush smell and taste


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 25, 2014)

Casey Jones has more pizazz than kush does... I don't know if that would be the proper comparison. Unless someone is just calling some random shit CJ.


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 25, 2014)

casey jones is some fluffy airy nugged weed, not dense and hard...potency was about a 6-7...
I stopped growing her people didn't like the high....Nice size colas tho


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 25, 2014)

grew out an s1 of the cannabliss cut and was very impressed. Sour D really dominated in the pheno I had.


----------



## bomboclaat (May 6, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> Casey Jones has more pizazz than kush does... I don't know if that would be the proper comparison. Unless someone is just calling some random shit CJ.


i think i just had a pheno that tasted similar to kush. nobody here would sell casey jones, when he could sell it as kush


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

got a serious casey seed gifted to me by a fellow grower and gonna pop it i a month...ill try to remember to report back...


----------



## 6ohMax (May 8, 2014)

Casey Jones is a VERY nice Sativa dom hybrid!!! Haven't smoked some in a long while but it is a pretty normal strain here at one of the D's here

I am smoking on some Sour OG and some Flo Scout Cookies. Yes legit GSC crossed with DJ Short's Flo.


----------

